# Simultaneous Breeding



## reefteach

Over the weekend two pairs both spawned! I'm gonna siphon them today. I think I'll start by putting them all in the same tank, for simplicity. As they get larger I will separate them. I have lots of ten gallons with sponge filters. I'll try to get pictures in.


----------



## Azeral

Nice!







Congratz man.


----------



## reefteach

Heres a few pictures of my my 2 happy couples
View attachment 62427

View attachment 62428

View attachment 62429

View attachment 62430


----------



## Death in #'s

double spawn

score


----------



## NavinWithPs

u must be one proud father!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Congrats! I just got rid of my 2 mated pair and I'm glad to hear you have many 10gallon tanks. If they mate like mine did you're gonna run outta space all too quickly. You might wanna ask you LFS if they are wanting any piranha babies. Congrats again pops!


----------



## reefteach

My LFS gave me the # of their distributer who can buy several hundred at a time. Hopefully I'l have a little piranha factory here.


----------



## prdemon

nice, did you do anything special or just let them do their thing


----------



## reefteach

Hmmm, demon with 666 posts, interesting,
Nope, I just let them do their thing.


----------



## mashunter18

Cool deal, mine have laid eggs twice this year, been good weather in ohio for breeding lately.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I don't want to sound ALL KNOWING so if you want some help on getting a better return on your fry turning into full fledge babies let me know. Not nearly as many as you think will survive most likely. Took me a while to get down some tricks.


----------



## goodnews

reefteach has about 30 10 gallon aquariums at his disposial. he should be fine


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

lol sounds like enough. Good good good!


----------



## prdemon

reefteach said:


> Hmmm, demon with 666 posts, interesting,
> Nope, I just let them do their thing.
> [snapback]1038776[/snapback]​


just noticed that myself, lets change that number with this reply


----------



## reefteach

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I don't want to sound ALL KNOWING so if you want some help on getting a better return on your fry turning into full fledge babies let me know. Not nearly as many as you think will survive most likely. Took me a while to get down some tricks.
> [snapback]1039026[/snapback]​


PM Sent, but feel free to share any tips here on the board for everybody if you want


----------



## reefteach

Hopefully I'll get that new" breeder award" in 6 months.
Here are the little eggs.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD

reefteach,

Keep us updated with pics and the class project. Kudos for introducing piranha spawnning to your students.


----------



## jeddy hao

HOLLYWOOD said:


> reefteach,
> 
> Keep us updated with pics and the class project. Kudos for introducing piranha spawnning to your students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1040112[/snapback]​


Exactly what I was thinking








I want my reds to breed one day.


----------



## mantis

great pics!

keep us posted


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Reeftech,

In that last pic, are the eggs by themselves or are the parents still with the eggs?


----------



## reefteach

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Reeftech,
> 
> In that last pic, are the eggs by themselves or are the parents still with the eggs?
> [snapback]1040568[/snapback]​


By themselves in a 10g with a mature sponge filter from another aquarium.
I sucked out the nonviable ones (white/fungussed)with a pipette.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Cool, just make sure you keep a good flow of water over them rich in O2. I had to build an incubator for mine. If you see some start turning white increase the flow


----------



## cmsCheerFish

double spawn that is crazy! congrats!


----------



## reefteach

More pics. Some are from my good camera which I just uploaded.
View attachment 63201

View attachment 63199

View attachment 63200

Before Removal:
View attachment 63201

View attachment 63202

View attachment 63203

This fish has "Crazy Eye". I hope her offspring have it!
View attachment 63204


----------



## prdemon

looks like a proud papa.


----------



## reefteach

Wow!I have two more sets of eggs from the 2 same pairs, just 9 days after the first 2 sets! I unloaded 200 fry to a local pfury member. Looks like he might be getting some more. Here are the pics:

View attachment 63665


View attachment 63664


View attachment 63666


----------



## nubsmoke

In your pics of fry tank, are the sponge filters sitting on the bottom? I have noticed that when they do some fry will get trapped under the filter. Nothing major, so I try to elevate my filters. Another thing is waste levels, I have noticed that when I use 10 gals for fry they grow a little slower than the ones in my 20 longs. So you are right on with multiple filters( I use 2 corner filters per 20 gal) in the 10's, just change 30-50% a day with conditioned water . In my last spawn that I sold the fish from the 20's went out almost two weeks earlier than the ones from 10's! When reds spawn every week or two , and you have 5 pairs, every second counts! P.S. crazy eye looks like an eye that was damaged and this is how they look when healed.


----------



## reefteach

nubsmoke said:


> In your pics of fry tank, are the sponge filters sitting on the bottom? I have noticed that when they do some fry will get trapped under the filter. Nothing major, so I try to elevate my filters. Another thing is waste levels, I have noticed that when I use 10 gals for fry they grow a little slower than the ones in my 20 longs. So you are right on with multiple filters( I use 2 corner filters per 20 gal) in the 10's, just change 30-50% a day with conditioned water . In my last spawn that I sold the fish from the 20's went out almost two weeks earlier than the ones from 10's! When reds spawn every week or two , and you have 5 pairs, every second counts! P.S. crazy eye looks like an eye that was damaged and this is how they look when healed.
> [snapback]1048841[/snapback]​


Yep, They are elevated on some rocks I put there from the original tank. I noticed the same thing the first day.

I figured as long as I had the additional filter, I might as well give the little ones some extra 02.

Sounds like I'll have lots of work to do this summer with all the piranha spawning which is to take place. Although I have to move the main 150 gallon next week. I hope that it won't bother their reproductive desires









An injury huh? Oh well. I guess that means no crazy eye offspring, unless the theory of acquired characteristics may indeed be true.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Lol NICE PICS!! I used to love that part of breeding. When you come in and see a SHI%^&*$ of them in the tank. It's cool to see evey inch of your tank teaming with life. Congrats!


----------



## reefteach

I'm using the incubator trays for the second set. Here is a pic of it full:

View attachment 63832


----------



## frankyo

Thats cool man how much was that try I need to get one mine rpb are always spawning together like that.


----------



## reefteach

It was in a closet in my classroom. Was never used before, and I don't know where it was purchased from, or for how much money.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I think they look alot like those little trays are pops used to have for nuts and bolts and such. I would try checking Home Depot or Lowes and l bet you could find some trays or what you need to set it up.


----------



## Stranger

that 150 gal, how big is it? i have a so call'd "150" gal dunno how high but its 6 feet for sure but im wonderin if mines is a 150, ihave 4 rbp, had 5 for like a lil over a year startin from a baby, there bout 7 to 8 inches now 1 died btw, but im wonderin if u did n e tricks to get them to breed, i have sand not gravel, does that effect anything? i remeber askin around if it matters. people say its koo to have sand, but im askin does gravel speed up the breed?DAMN i want some eggs too sigh..... GL with ur frys


----------



## mashunter18

Stranger said:


> that 150 gal, how big is it? i have a so call'd "150" gal dunno how high but its 6 feet for sure but im wonderin if mines is a 150, ihave 4 rbp, had 5 for like a lil over a year startin from a baby, there bout 7 to 8 inches now 1 died btw, but im wonderin if u did n e tricks to get them to breed, i have sand not gravel, does that effect anything? i remeber askin around if it matters. people say its koo to have sand, but im askin does gravel speed up the breed?DAMN i want some eggs too sigh..... GL with ur frys
> [snapback]1058197[/snapback]​


Your 150 gallon if it's 72" x18x 31" tall yeah thats a 150, taller then a 135 or 125.

As far as breeding goes, lots of things to try and stimlate them,One of the best is keep them happy and you may have like reeftech babies everywhere


----------



## reefteach

Yep, the 125 is the same length, just shorter, but they seldom venture above the top half, but I like the additional water volume.

I have gravel. Sand looks cool. I might try it sometime.

Mine I have had for 1.5 years,. I did not do anything special to get them to breed. They just felt it was time.

A couple of nonscientific hunches I have, and you experienced breeders should feel free to add comments: Lots of live plants help. Keeping them well fed helps (I have always kept live feeders for them, but suplimented w/ tilapia and catfish.)



> As far as breeding goes, lots of things to try and stimlate them,One of the best is keep them happy and you may have like reeftech babies everywhere


Too true! Care for their needs. Water quality, space, food, lighting, etc....
And it will happen.


----------



## spec-v

Wow that is truely amazing I wanted to thank you for posting the pics never seen a proven pair with fry.


----------



## reefteach

This is probably the end of my replies in this thread. I gave all of the fry to a fellow p-fury member(footclanskates). Half of the fry died last weekend when I had to go out of town. Next week I must go away again.

The "BREEEDING AWARD "is well deserved to anybody who earns it.

My hat goes off to anybody who has ever bred them and succesfully raised them. You can read as much as you want to, but actually doing it requires a great deal of work. The fry need a certain amount of attention, which I cannnaot give them currently. 
Maybe I'll be lucky enough to have them spawn durring the school year, But I just can't do it durring the summer.

Goodluck Footclanskates. And thanks to everybody for the help and advice.


----------



## mantis

Thanks for sharing your experinces, this is a good thread!

It's awesome that your class was able to participate too









Are you gonna continue to visit P-Fury?


----------



## nubsmoke

Sorry to hear about your loss. It's hard to go out of town while raising fry. They need to be fed at least 3-4 times a day for quick growth. You will have plenty more eggs/fry to work on later, trust me.The 1-2 weeks between spawns goes FAST! I also have a step-brother that takes care of my fry when I need to leave town, a real plus !


----------



## Death in #'s

congrats on the breed
and that sucks that most of them died


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Sucks about the loss but don't feel too bad. Most of the time especially at the begining of learning to raise them you'll lose alot. I was reading some other guys threads and he was losing up to 3/4 of his batches. It's the shear numbers that are important and let a few make it through. Even when I got it totally down I still suffered heavy loses usually within the 2nd to 3rd week. It sucks, but as much as I've seen and read it's nature so don't feel to bad. Still cool to have 2 breeding pair!


----------

